# bolt or edge?



## meBigGuy (Feb 23, 2007)

I bought a bolt for cable 2 weeks ago, 299 for 1TB and 1 year service. Now I can buy a 2TB edge for cable plus 1 year service for 399. I have a pretty basic system and usually watch Comcast 720p. I have a Roku for streaming. I hate giving up my 1 TB Series 3 HD (especially Streambaby) but it has been crashing randomly and its time to move on. My question is:
Am I better off with a Bolt or an Edge? I've been hearing bad stuff about the edge, and the Bolt has its heating/reliability issues. I don't care about the streaming (I have a roku) and I'm not concerned about most of the edge high end features. All things equal, $100 for another TB is probably worth it since we use it like a mini library. I can return the unopened bolt and buy the edge. Or should I give up and just go with the Comcast X1 DVR system.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

meBigGuy said:


> I bought a bolt for cable 2 weeks ago, 299 for 1TB and 1 year service. Now I can buy a 2TB edge for cable plus 1 year service for 399. I have a pretty basic system and usually watch Comcast 720p. I have a Roku for streaming. I hate giving up my 1 TB Series 3 HD (especially Streambaby) but it has been crashing randomly and its time to move on. My question is:
> Am I better off with a Bolt or an Edge? I've been hearing bad stuff about the edge, and the Bolt has its heating/reliability issues. I don't care about the streaming (I have a roku) and I'm not concerned about most of the edge high end features. All things equal, $100 for another TB is probably worth it since we use it like a mini library. I can return the unopened bolt and buy the edge. Or should I give up and just go with the Comcast X1 DVR system.


Honestly, I would skip both and go for a used Roamio Pro, 6 tuners and 3 tb stock. Going for very good prices these days.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

First, I'd look into repairing the lifetime S3 - a new hard drive is cheap, and even a replacement power supply isn't too expensive from Weaknees (the 2 most common S3 related issues).

Otherwise, I'd go with FCFC2 - get a Roamio Pro (or a Plus and buy a bigger drive - the Plus is identical except for a 1TB drive instead of 3TB and it can sometimes be found for much cheaper on eBay). They're the last of the 3.5" hard drive-compatible, "big square box" tivos - and are much easier to work on than the Plastic Fantastic bolts.

Also, as far as I am aware, a Roamio still retains the "Add an App" ability so you can re-connect to the local Streambaby installation.


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

meBigGuy said:


> I bought a bolt for cable 2 weeks ago, 299 for 1TB and 1 year service. Now I can buy a 2TB edge for cable plus 1 year service for 399. I have a pretty basic system and usually watch Comcast 720p. I have a Roku for streaming. I hate giving up my 1 TB Series 3 HD (especially Streambaby) but it has been crashing randomly and its time to move on. My question is:
> Am I better off with a Bolt or an Edge? I've been hearing bad stuff about the edge, and the Bolt has its heating/reliability issues. I don't care about the streaming (I have a roku) and I'm not concerned about most of the edge high end features. All things equal, $100 for another TB is probably worth it since we use it like a mini library. I can return the unopened bolt and buy the edge. Or should I give up and just go with the Comcast X1 DVR system.


Bolt+ with TE3.


----------

